# Numeric keypad interface for Koyo ClickPLC



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I want to interface a numeric keypad to a Koyo ClickPLC.
So far, I've found a keypad with 2 data outputs. This means serial data transmission which complicates my previously simple project.

Are there keypads with parallel data outputs?
Is there a Koyo module that will do serial / parallel / clocking or me?

The project:
I am attempting to replace a 1970s era burglar alarm control board with a PLC because the old control board stopped working. The old alarm simply sounded when a door or window opened. It did not tell you which door or window or even which of the 4 monitored loops. The windows and doors appear to be monitored by 18VAC proximity sensors.

I selected Koyo ClickPLC because they are inexpensive: Less than $100 and software is free.



Thanks


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I hope one of you more experienced PLC guys will answer this because it interests me as well.

Depending on the answer this gets I may buy a setup like this to turn into a PLC trainer for myself (and the company I work for.)


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

The click has a rs232 port right on the processor. It's actually pretty powerful given its price. I've used it to communicate with a home automation system and turn relays on and off for the irrigation system. You could also get the cheap 4" cmore HMI for about $200 and use that instead.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

If you have a wire for each button on the keypad just run them to an input card. Easy as pie. If it puts out in bcd or something similar that can also go into an input.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*go with touchscreen*

The cmore micro would be the way to go you can show what door or window is open


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Use this and 7 DI. Easiest solution.


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

I used the keyless entry keypad for a garage door opener and tied the contacts that would drive the door into the plc.

I also have a koyo click plc but have a touchscreen to go with it.

As said above using single buttons into an input would make a good lock, pick your 3 or so numbers and program a latching order, also program that any number selected that is not a code number to unlatch the whole circuit.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

xpertpc said:


> I used the keyless entry keypad for a garage door opener and tied the contacts that would drive the door into the plc.
> 
> I also have a koyo click plc but have a touchscreen to go with it.
> 
> As said above using single buttons into an input would make a good lock, pick your 3 or so numbers and program a latching order, also program that any number selected that is not a code number to unlatch the whole circuit.


What type of touchscreen is it? How did you interface it with the Coyo?


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

triden said:


> Use this and 7 DI. Easiest solution.


Triden, I didn't get the link


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

tried to delete but need to put characters


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

just the cowboy said:


> The cmore micro would be the way to go you can show what door or window is open



Hi Cowboy. This alarm system has 4 loops throughout the house. Within each loop there are 3 windows / doors or combination of the two. I'm pretty sure it is a simple continuity check. So the way I see it, the cmore may tell me which loop is open but not which door or window. Am I correct in this assumption?


Anyway, I'm reading about C-more EA1-S3ML at Automation Direct. It looks like the ticket. Thanks!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Seems like it would be cheaper to just use a DSC alarm system and be done with it.

http://www.homesecuritystore.com/dsc-kit32-51


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

swimmer said:


> Anyway, I'm reading about C-more EA1-S3ML at Automation Direct. It looks like the ticket. Thanks!


That is what I have but in the 6" version along with the add on keypad bezel as I don't like inputting numbers on a touch screen if I don't have to.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

dronai said:


> Seems like it would be cheaper to just use a DSC alarm system and be done with it.
> 
> http://www.homesecuritystore.com/dsc-kit32-51


Dronai, thanks for informing me of DSC and Home Security Store. I went to DSC to look at installation documents. I am concerned that new systems such as DSC 1382 receive digital data, from door and window sensors, over network cables. My old system is simply continuity.


That being said, I went to the DSC website to view installation documents. My registration is under review and I can not yet download these documents. I guess they want to restrict installation of these systems to home security professionals which I am not.

Were you able to order one of these, through Home Security Store, and install it without the need of passwords or other correspondence / authorization with DSC?

Thanks


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

swimmer said:


> Dronai, thanks for informing me of DSC and Home Security Store. I went to DSC to look at installation documents. I am concerned that new systems such as DSC 1382 receive digital data, from door and window sensors, over network cables. My old system is simply continuity.
> 
> 
> That being said, I went to the DSC website to view installation documents. My registration is under review and I can not yet download these documents. I guess they want to restrict installation of these systems to home security professionals which I am not.
> ...


 
I've installed two of them. They are 12v or 24V analog not digital. 
They are available to the public. Maybe you have to go to another source.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

dronai said:


> I've installed two of them. They are 12v or 24V analog not digital.
> They are available to the public. Maybe you have to go to another source.


I ordered one through a company that had several instructional videos on Youtube. Installed it and its working great. Thanks


----------

